# K10N78hSLI: Welcher SATA Treiber/Module aus LiveCD auslesen

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

bei o.g. bekomme ich keinen selbstgebastelten Kernel zum Laufen.

Die Gentoo Live CD funktioniert aber.

Per lsmod kann ich mir alle geladenen Module ausgeben lassen. Aber da sind anscheinend tausene unnoetige Module geladen.

Wie kann ich mir denn jetzt die wirklich relevanten Module ausgeben lassen?

Ansonsten habe ich in S/Pata alles was mit Nvidia zutun hat, fest eingebaut.

Mir wurde aber immer nur ein Kernel Panic und hdc angeboten.

Danke

Tobi

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor (rev a2)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] IDE (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0774 (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Device 0ad0 (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Ethernet (rev a2)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 077a (rev a1)

00:14.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 077a (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:07.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev 46)

01:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1)

```

----------

## AmonAmarth

ausschnitt von lspci -v bei mir(sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.0):

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 5513                                     

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128                                   

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]     

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]     

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]     

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]     

        I/O ports at ff00 [size=16]                                                     

 Kernel driver in use: SIS_IDE 

so sollte das mit der live cd auch gehen

----------

## obrut<-

hast du auch ahci eingebunden? der chipsatz unterstützt es. eventuell muss im bios was umgestellt werden, damit die sata-ports im richtigen modus arbeiten. ich persönlich nehme immer ahci. falls win xp zum einsatz kommen soll, gibts aber probleme, da xp nichts mit ahci anfangen kann mangels treiber. dazu ist dann ne installations-cd mit integriertem treiber nötig. dann gehts alles reibungslos.

willst du ahci nicht nutzen (warum auch immer) sollten die sata-ports weder im raid, noch im ahci modus laufen. dann greift sich der sata-treiber von nvidia die ports.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$lspci -vvv|grep driver

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel driver in use: AMD_IDE

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

        Kernel driver in use: rt61pci

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

```

```
$grep ata -i .config|grep "=y"

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

```

Unter GRUB kann ich auf die Root Partition zugreifen.

Im Kernel wird die Partition aber nicht gelistet...

Was kann ich noch machen?

Solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie...

Wie ein Anfaenger. Au man...

Danke

Tobi

----------

## AmonAmarth

bios einstellungen? IDE kompatibilitätsmodus aktiviert anstatt das echte AHCI?

----------

## 69719

Schau mal dort vielleicht kommste damit weiter.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> bios einstellungen? IDE kompatibilitätsmodus aktiviert anstatt das echte AHCI?

 

Mit genkernel klappt es.

Aber ich schaue trotzem mal nach und setze es dann auf nur AHCI, falls es das gibt.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm Hast du daran gedacht?

```
Symbol: BLK_DEV_SD [=y]

Prompt: SCSI disk support

  Defined at drivers/scsi/Kconfig:63

  Depends on: SCSI

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> SCSI device support
```

libata braucht ihn um die Festplatten zu finden.

Dasselbe gilt auch für CDRom-Laufwerke.

Allerdings ist es da "SCSI CDROM Support"

Ich frage deswegen weil ich das auch mal vergessen hatte  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Hmmm Hast du daran gedacht?
> 
> ```
> Symbol: BLK_DEV_SD [=y]
> 
> ...

 

Das braucht man nur bei libata, oder?

Nichtdestotrotz habe ich auch mal libata mit o.g. probiert.

Es ist zum verrueckt werden. Nix geht.

Und der Genkernel rennt wie verrueckt.

Heute nachmittag setze ich mich mal hin und baue den genkernel mit "genkernel --menuconfig all" und schmeisse alles raus, was ich nicht gebrauchen kann.

Nur den Festplattenteil lasse ich unberuehrt.

Dann sollte ich einen relativ kleinen Kernel haben.

Hoffentlich hat noch jemand eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## obrut<-

beim per genkernel erstellten kernel im betrieb ein modul nach dem anderen rauswerfen. meckert der kernel, wird das modul tatsächlich benutzt. andernfalls wars wohl nur geladen und hat sinnlos speicher belegt. sollte so schneller gehen, als immer wieder den kernel neu zu backen

----------

## Finswimmer

Hab nun den 2.6.27.6 installiert. Die selbsterstellte .config mit 'make oldconfig' übernommen und nun ging es einfach so.

Danke an Alle!

Tobi

----------

